# Wash station? cases?



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys it’s been a while, but I haven’t been working as of late do to some medical problems and am facing surgery and a long recovery period. I want to fight the boredom by keeping busy doing what I can so I plan on building the following: Case / box for hanging and one for taping tools, a portable washing station for taping tools. A mud tank similar to a mud hog, I like it but it’s not worth $1200! Any suggestions would be welcome; perhaps some of you have thoughts or opinions on other products good or bad?

I may be restricted from heavy lifting for some time/forever so I got the idea of a case on wheels or a case mounted to a dolly really. I don’t like the cases for sale at all but like the idea of a stand up 2 wheel cart type.

I like the idea of a portable wash station and looked hard at the new apla-tech wash station. Do any of you use a wash station? What are the downfalls of the cases on the market now?

Thanks
LS


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

LSDrywall said:


> Hi guys it’s been a while, but I haven’t been working as of late do to some medical problems and am facing surgery and a long recovery period. I want to fight the boredom by keeping busy doing what I can so I plan on building the following: Case / box for hanging and one for taping tools, a portable washing station for taping tools. A mud tank similar to a mud hog, I like it but it’s not worth $1200! Any suggestions would be welcome; perhaps some of you have thoughts or opinions on other products good or bad?
> 
> I may be restricted from heavy lifting for some time/forever so I got the idea of a case on wheels or a case mounted to a dolly really. I don’t like the cases for sale at all but like the idea of a stand up 2 wheel cart type.
> 
> ...


LS try this site has everything you need except the dolly to build a wash station

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=30&Page=1


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't keep a good man down! Sorry to hear about the injuries. 

*Go get 'em, El Capitan!!!*


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

LS,

Any progress with the wash station or your other items?

Trust the medical issues are okay.

Rick


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been held up by this retinapothy thing,,,I'll just say this..... As someone who works in a trade I am use to bleeding and expect it at work, but when your eyes bleed from the inside it sucks! Can't do much of anything. 

i have all the parts just need to put everything together but waiting for obvious reasons to fire up the welder.

Leif


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you build something like the mud hog, I'll order one! I was looking into building a prototype myself but don't have the time right now!


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

besides us plastics, do u know where 2 get cheap tubs? for mud hog designs? i want to build one also. they look like i could use it, just not for 1200. ps whats up with the gamer guys posts?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Regarding the gamer...the forum get's weird entries occasionally. The moderators will take care of them. Nothing to waste time thinking about.

How do you define "cheap tubs?" What material, size, shape etc?


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

Tubs are easy to find the hard thing is to find is a tube or tub/bucket with parallel walls, there is no taper to them. Try looking for 18, 21 or 24 inch plastic pipe. That is if you are looking for something that will accept a self sealing lid in it that seals with vacuum.

LS


----------

